# Security in Gentoo: Hide IP

## john745

Hullo:

Well, im really upset because my ip and geographic localization is revealed, many thing had occur me by this issue! -not very nice, really-.

So, i want to know how to hide my ip, geographic localization, etc in Gentoo.

In windows were a few programs that worked very good.

I want a permanent thing. Using "anonimyzer" tires.

I have a static ip.

Well, thank yuo very much

Greetings

Gromlok

----------

## sternklang

Hello,

Take a look at HOWTO Anonymity with Tor and Privoxy from the Gentoo Wiki and see if that meets your needs.

----------

## john745

Thank you very much for your help, i just installed.

But i have  aquestion if yuo let me ask it of course.

in http://scan.sygatetech.com/, i do this "scan" and i get:

```

 We have determined that your IP address is 62.118.249.75

This is the public IP address that is visible to the internet.

Note: this may not be your IP address if you are connecting through a router, proxy or firewall.

Trying to gather information from your web browser...

Operating System = Linux i686

Browser = Firefox 1.0.7

Trying to find out your computer name...

Unable to determine your computer name!

Trying to find out what services you are running...

Web Server Found = Server: nginx/0.3.19

Secure Shell Open = SSH-1.99-OpenSSH_4.2p1 FreeBSD-20050903

```

It is ok, because thas no my ip. But the services that im runnig are revealed -while using firestarter -before the instalation of TOR- there were not reveladed, i now use tor and firestarter-, is this imporrtant?

But in https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2

I still get anotherl ip adress. But many of my ports are open -there is a test-, when using firestarter -before the installation- all were "stealth", now, using Tor and forestarter, i  have some open ports!

Well, i followed the steps of the manual. So, what should i do to work properly?

Thank you

Greetings

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Gromlok wrote:*   

> It is ok, because thas no my ip. But the services that im runnig are revealed

 

Those are the ports of the PC which is forwarding your request to the Sygate server.

----------

